# Blue Cross supplement



## QuickSilver (Jun 14, 2016)

Hubby and I attended a seminar last night regarding Medicare supplements as I am retiring at the end of this year.   Hubby will have Medicare part A and B as of October 1st and I will apply for part B to begin in January 2017.   After looking at the comparison of BCBS plans, we have pretty much decided on the Select plan F.  This plan covers all hospitals in our area with a clause for emergency travel coverage.   We would also have ZERO out of pocket costs.  Now I need to find us some part D coverage.. and fortunately neither of us are on costly medications, so hopefully that will be of minimal cost..    And the journey continues..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 14, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Hubby and I attended a seminar last night regarding Medicare supplements as I am retiring at the end of this year.   Hubby will have Medicare part A and B as of October 1st and I will apply for part B to begin in January 2017.   After looking at the comparison of BCBS plans, we have pretty much decided on the Select plan F.  This plan covers all hospitals in our area with a clause for emergency travel coverage.   We would also have ZERO out of pocket costs.  Now I need to find us some part D coverage.. and fortunately neither of us are on costly medications, so hopefully that will be of minimal cost..    And the journey continues..



My 95 year old MIL has BCBS of Illinois and it appears to be very good for her needs..

We have Mutual of Omaha and well pleased..We have had them for over 6 years and never a penny out of pocket for anything!!!

As for a drug plan, I will be searching come open enrollment time..Currently have United Healthcare and am not happy at all!! They raised our monthly premiums $20 a month AFTER open enrollment closed!! 

I will be looking at the wal-mart plan and others..


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 14, 2016)

I know that BC offers several part D plans..  I will look at those as well as others offered by walmart and walgreens


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 14, 2016)

I have use Humana for part D for years and never had a problem until I was in the hospital....the hospital would not use my daily meds (that I had with me), they used theirs....I wound up with a $300 bill that Humana would not pay.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 14, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> I have use Humana for part D for years and never had a problem until I was in the hospital....the hospital would not use my daily meds (that I had with me), they used theirs....I wound up with a $300 bill that Humana would not pay.



Is that through a Medicare Advantage plan?   Because with traditional Medicare.. you would not receive a bill for inpatient medications.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 14, 2016)

No on the Advantage plan....I don't know, I tried to fight it, but nothing worked....the Hospital was in Florida.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 14, 2016)

Seems odd that you would be responsible for ANY charges above your $1280 Part A deductible for an inpatient stay on traditional Medicare.   Medicare is a Federal program so I doubt that Florida has anything to do with it.   Medicare pays on a DRG basis.. that means they pay a fixed price to the hospital for a specific diagnosis.   The hospital has to "cure" you for that price and is not allowed to bill you for anything over and above what Medicare pays them.   That is illegal and they could use their Medicare Provider status for that.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 14, 2016)

Pay close attention to the predicted changes coming for 2017.  Virtually every news source is saying that premiums will be rising substantially, and many plans in effect today may have major changes, or not be available, next year.  I think the insurers have to have a plan in place by Oct. 1st, so that gives most people 2 or 3 months to settle on a plan for 2017.


----------



## jujube (Jun 14, 2016)

I have Blue for both my part D and prescription plans.  I've had no problem with the part D but I'm not so pleased with the prescription plan.  The rates for both were raised sharply last year.  I'll probably be looking for a new prescription plan this year.  Most of my meds are cheaper to get _without_ the insurance than _with_.  There's just something wrong about that.  I'm afraid to drop the insurance plan, though, in case I ever have to take something that's $1000 without insurance and $200 with.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 14, 2016)

BC pulled out of New Mexico because it wanted to raise rates so high that our Superintendent of Insurance would not approve them.  I've heard that they'll be raising their rates substantially everywhere next year, so I'd be asking some serious questions before I signed up with them.


----------



## IKE (Jun 14, 2016)

Since retiring April 2015 I've had BCBS F & D and so far I'm happy.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 14, 2016)

Part D shoppers -  The government website will help you find the best plan for you
https://www.medicare.gov/find-a-plan/questions/home.aspx

Just fill in the data as you go.  You will need a list of your current meds.
FYI - when we lived in Florida my wife and I both had licenses to sell Medicare supplements and advantage plans.  We worked for a BC/BS agent.  In fact I still have my Florida Blue Plan F supplement even though I now live in Hawaii.  They do charge extra for being out-of-state.  Hawaii's BC/BS affiliate does not offer the supplement plans, only Advantage plans.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 14, 2016)

My hubby and I have AARP and we are happy with that. Unfortunately, I was very stupid and did not enroll in Medicare D. My husband takes some very inexpensive meds that we get from Walmart and I take nothing. This could all change in a blink of an eye. What was I thinking??? The penalty is quite high now for someone soon to be 71. I needed an antibiotic a few years ago and got a good coupon on the internet for it, but my luck can run out any day.


----------

